# Opinions on TPO antibodies?



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

So I originally had TPO antibodies of 1980, I eventually got it tested again later and it was in the 200s and then 180s. My current doctors don't want to test it.

I've seen so many conflicting opinions on it. Some say it fluctuates throughout the day and doesn't really indicate much. Doctors say it's either positive or negative and the number doesn't matter.

My understanding is they are basically intelligence officers which tell the immune system to target certain cells for destruction. And even if your TPO number is high or low, the aggressiveness of your immune system is independent of how much your TPO is targeting for destruction.

Any opinions? Should I not worry about the numbers? I've seen some functional medicine people say they try to get the number under 500, and then call it a win if you can keep it there.But I've seen others that say it doesn't mean anything and some that think it's an indicator of progress.

Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I only had my TPO tested 2 times prior to my thyroid removal. I think the feeling of most doctors is you either have them or not. Only an integrative doctor will care about levels.

Your labs look like you would benefit from some T3 hormone. It will make you feel better.

Make sure your Ferritin and D levels are optimal to avoid any side effects.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have TPO, you basically have an autoimmune issue. TPO can vary widely. If the number drops, you might feel temporarily better, but it usually flares up again.

Frees are what you need to concentrate on.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

My 10 year old daughter has an antibody level of 30 (range says <21). I'm not sure what to do with her. I think it will be too hard to have her change diet like I did. But I guess I can try to just make better foods at home and let her live her life for now. Her TSH was elevated last time, but this time it was in range. I guess younger kids have different ranges, but her TSH was 4.6 I think this time. They are just going to monitor it for now.

When she was younger she had a lot of UTIs, and they had her on a low dose antibiotic for a year. I'm guessing that stuff was her trigger.

She seems to be sensitive to a lot of gluten or dairy. She doesn't seem to have trouble unless it's a lot of it. Like a large dish of pasta or bread. So I think when we make it at home I will make gluten free pasta. The kids don't seem to notice the difference. But like I said, I don't see changing her stuff too much as it would be hard to be a kid otherwise.

Blah!


----------

